
Published Manuscript Submissions Tracker Mac App - idealist
http://publishedsubmissionstracker.com/
======
idealist
Published! is a Mac App for authors, writers, painters...that allows them to
keep track of their works, submissions, markets, contacts, revisions and
income/expenses.

